# 1/2 Round Gutters...Single Bead Or Double Bead?



## Ed the Roofer

Do you guys go for the extra rear bead on your half rounds when you propose them to your customers or just try to limit the options?

Also, what type of hanging brackets do you use most commonly?

Do you try to up-sell the ornamental decorative gargoyle looking designer brackets?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

we install single bead. You can't even see the read bead anyways. If you get a catalog from Chris industry you can see all their accessories. Here is what we use: http://chrisind.com/catalog.pdf page 19 and the rival strap hanger on page 22. There are a few others shown on 23 & 24.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

4", 5" or 6" Half-Rounds?

I would think that the Rear Bead adds twice as much strength to the gutter trough, to prevent the softer copper metal from deforming or colapsing.

I know that is more relevant to how far the hangers are spaced, but it still is something to consider and plant into the consumers mind, especially with the softer metal and the already high end price for the product and installed labor costs.

It just adds a slight increase on the material price, which I think you could easily recoup on the sale of the higher quality product.

Ed


----------



## spanjo

The extra bead does add a bit of strength but it's the hanger for the double bead that makes the difference. The rival hangers are weak where it crosses the top of the gutter. If you use these, I recommend taking a small piece of copper plumbing pipe and running it on the under neath side of the part the crosses the top of the gutter. With the double bead - you can use a cross bar that is made of copper bus bar that goes over both beads. You can then use a threaded rod to suspend the gutter from the roof deck. The benefit of the threaded rod is that it allows you to pitch/re-pitch the gutter or remove it if it gets damaged. The rival, if nailed under a slate or tile roof does not allow you to simply remove or repitch a gutter.
Spanjo - GutterSupply.com


----------



## tomstruble

have any of you guys seen or used the copper coated stainless steel?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Welcome to the forum Spanjo.

Please make an introductory post and tell a little more about your business and possibly some tips on up-selling to copper gutters.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

tomstruble said:


> have any of you guys seen or used the copper coated stainless steel?


 Not yet.


----------



## English Roofer

I think i have mentioned before we tend only to use plastic gutters over here (95%) they come in all shapes but 1/2 round being the most popular!
The gutter brackets are fixed every metre (3.3ft) and are realitively cheap, i think they would have a heart attack if i were to quote in copper unless it was a money no object job.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy

The plastic gutters here are the cheapest things around. You gotta show us some pictures of these gutters because I wouldn't dare install any of the plastic gutters I've seen on the market. 

Even here most people have a heart attack when we quote copper. As a general rule of thumb we can take the cost of an installed aluminum job and multiple by 5 for the cost of an installed copper job. A typical gutter job is about $2k, so you do the math


----------



## English Roofer

*Guttering Photo's*

I only have this one of a recent job where we replaced the Fascias,soffit and guttering with upvc replacement board and 1/2 round black guttering.
Cheers
Dave
P.S. I have others but the files are too big to upload, i will take some more with the smaller camera.
P.P.S. You can get some nice plastic cast iron effect but it costs alot more and the hard part is getting people to pay for it, as Grumpy said 'you do the maths'


----------



## tinner666

Dave. Try this. select one of those Hi-res photos. Go to File and 'Save as' , then select 'jpeg'. It should make a duplicate in the same folder ( Double check the folder before hitting enter), but much smaller version.


----------



## tomstruble

gee i kinda like that Dave they do look like cast iron much nicer than the pvc gutters ive seen around here usually they are a diy install


----------



## English Roofer

Thanks for the tip Tinner, your not just a pretty face eh! So here is a very recent job where we replaced all the old timber Fascias, soffits and guttering in woodgrain upvc replacement boards and 1/2 round brown gutters.
Tom the last picture was of the black plastic gutters we fit here, follow the link to the cast iron style plastic guttering.
Cheers
Dave

www.brettmartin.com/build/rainwater/ironstyle/pdf/ukbrochure2.pdf


----------



## Grumpy

That's a pretty sweet looking gutter. However in my area I'd fear damage from snow and ice as plastic tends to get very brittle in the cold. How's the climate where you're at?


----------



## English Roofer

Hi Grumpy, thanks for the comment, i think i've said before that i dont think it would take your cilmate with the amount of snow you get there we have had a bit more snow this year but thats the first time in a while to be honest, im in the north of England on the west side(Irish sea side) we normally get more rain than snow and more rain than sun lol.
Yes you are right it can get very brittle in the cold but the cheap cost out ways anything else because if a part of the gutter breaks of a bracket snaps its cheap to replace.
Cheers
Dave.

P.S. And if you take your time and clean the product after you can make it look as good as i have lol.


----------



## tomstruble

on this old house origionaly there was a small built in gutter at the end of thie valley with the leader running thru the shelf,the first pic is how i found it.
Ipulled everything apart and relined the valley then i installed this scupper that i built with pvc matierial the downspout is pvc pipe


----------



## English Roofer

Hey Tom thats nice work .
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy

That's a sweet looking scupper. I was expecting it to look bad when you aid you construted it, no offense intended, but it looks very professional. I think I'd have put a regular aluminum downspout however.


----------



## tomstruble

it was supposed to be just temporary but the homeowner liked the look:laughing:
here is a pic of the porch where i used aluminum


----------



## Ed the Roofer

How did you fabricate that scupper?

That is really cool!!!

Where do you buy the flat stock for the pieces?

Is it just pvc glued together?

Really Interesting.



Also, where do you buy your aluminum downspouts from?

I have never seen uncrimped round leader pipes before.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble

thanks guysthe scupper i built from azek pvc sheet stock its actually a box in a box and a3''pvc pipe adapter its solvent welded and all the seams caulked on the inside with a 2part epoxy.

The 4'' smooth downspouts and elbows are from my gutter guy i belive they are berger products

this pic is from 1909 you can just barely see the smooth downspout i wanted to match as close as i could


----------

